# Pianists - A Knockout Game



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I've been so inspired by the current composer-related knockout games, I thought I might do one for pianists (no composer pianists allowed). Same rules, each starts with 10 points, each member can only vote once each day, each post consists of adding one point and deducting two although both can be deducted from the same pianist.

This list is completely arbitrary but obviously a very long list would quickly become extremely unwieldy, so apologies if your favourite pianist is not included.

So, without further ado...

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 10
Yefim Bronfman - 10
Van Cliburn - 10
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 10
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 10
Stephen Hough - 10
Stephen Kovacevich - 10
Lili Krauss - 10
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 10
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 10
Yefim Bronfman - 10
Van Cliburn - 9 (-1)
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 10
Walter Gieseking - 9 (-1)
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 10
Stephen Hough - 10
Stephen Kovacevich - 10
Lili Krauss - 10
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 11 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 10
Yefim Bronfman - 10
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 10
Stephen Hough - 8 (-2)
Stephen Kovacevich - 10
Lili Krauss - 10
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 11
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 10
Yefim Bronfman - 10
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 (+1)
Stephen Hough - 8
Stephen Kovacevich - 10
Lili Krauss - 8 (-2)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 11
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> This list is completely arbitrary but obviously a very long list would quickly become extremely unwieldy, so apologies if your favourite pianist is not included.


The list might be arbitrary, but I think it's a fantastic group of pianists. I would be a happy camper voting on this list all day long.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 9 (-1)
Yefim Bronfman - 9 (-1)
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 
Stephen Hough - 8
Stephen Kovacevich - 10
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 7 (-2)
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 12 (+1) 
Stephen Hough - 8
Stephen Kovacevich - 10
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 7
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10 (+1)
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7 (-1)
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 (-1)
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 5 (-2)
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 4 (-1)
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 10
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 7 (-1) 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 13 (+1) 
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10

By the way, I had also started a pianist game if you didn't notice.
http://www.talkclassical.com/50154-living-pianists-survival-game.html


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 11 (+1)
Claudio Arrau - 10
Daniel Barenboim - 5
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 
Artur Schnabel - 9 (-1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

wolkaaa said:


> By the way, I had also started a pianist game if you didn't notice.
> http://www.talkclassical.com/50154-living-pianists-survival-game.html


Sorry, I missed that. However, my list of pianists is quite different from yours so I guess we're OK.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 11 (+1)
Daniel Barenboim - 3 (-2)
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 
Artur Schnabel - 9 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

*Barenboim must go*

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 11 
Daniel Barenboim - 1 (-2) 
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 10
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 
Artur Schnabel - 10 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 12 (+1)
Daniel Barenboim - 1 
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 8 (-2)
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 8 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 
Artur Schnabel - 10 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

I realized bharbeke missed my votes.

Corrected list:

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 12 
Daniel Barenboim - 0
Yefim Bronfman - 9 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 8 
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 12
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 7
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 13
Artur Schnabel - 10 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry about that! I didn't double-check by scrolling up after I posted.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 12 
Yefim Bronfman - 8 (-1)
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 7 (-1) 
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 13 (+1)
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 7
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 13
Artur Schnabel - 10 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 12 
Yefim Bronfman - 8 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 7 
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 11
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 13
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 5 (-2)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 10 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 11 (-1) 
Yefim Bronfman - 8 
Van Cliburn - 9
Alfred Cortot - 7 
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 13
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 4 (-1)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 
Artur Schnabel - 10 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 11 
Claudio Arrau - 11 
Yefim Bronfman - 8 
Van Cliburn - 8 (-1)
Alfred Cortot - 7 
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9 
Vladimir Horowitz - 13
Stephen Hough - 7
Stephen Kovacevich - 9 
Lili Krauss - 4
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 
Artur Schnabel - 11 (+1) 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 11
Claudio Arrau - 11
Yefim Bronfman - 8
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8 (+1)
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 13
Stephen Hough - 5 (-2)
Stephen Kovacevich - 9
Lili Krauss - 4
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 14
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 11
Claudio Arrau - 11
Yefim Bronfman - 8
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 (+1)
Stephen Hough - 5 
Stephen Kovacevich - 9
Lili Krauss - 2 (-2)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 14
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 11
Claudio Arrau - 11
Yefim Bronfman - 8
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 5 
Stephen Kovacevich - 9
Lili Krauss - 0 (-2)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 11
Claudio Arrau - 11
Yefim Bronfman - 8
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 5 
Stephen Kovacevich - 7 (-2)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 10
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 11
Claudio Arrau - 11
Yefim Bronfman - 8
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 6 (+1)
Stephen Kovacevich - 7 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9 (-1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Clara Haskil and Alfred Brendel totally forgotten.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Martha Argerich - 12 (+)
Claudio Arrau - 11
Yefim Bronfman - 7 (-)
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 6
Stephen Kovacevich - 6 (-) 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey, I don't see Lang Lang on this list!


(Just kidding of course : )


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 11
Yefim Bronfman - 7
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 6
Stephen Kovacevich - 4 (-2)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10 (+1)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 12 (+1)
Yefim Bronfman - 7
Van Clliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 6
Stephen Kovacevich - 2 (-2) 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Must say I find this sort of thing most tiresome atm

I mean how can anyone cast a vote AGAINST these great pianists? Baffling!


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 12
Yefim Bronfman - 6 (-1)
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 7 (+1)
Stephen Kovacevich - 1 (-1) 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

[Deleted double-post]


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13 (+1)
Yefim Bronfman - 6 
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 6 (-2)
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Stephen Hough - 7 
Stephen Kovacevich - 1 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Yefim Bronfman - 6
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 7 (+1)
Annie Fischer - 10
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Stephen Hough - 6 (-1)
Stephen Kovacevich - 0 (-1) Gone
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Yefim Bronfman - 6
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 9 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 12
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 9
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Stephen Hough - 5 (-1)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 9
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11 (+1)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Yefim Bronfman - 6
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 9 
Emil Gilels - 13 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Stephen Hough - 5 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 8 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Yefim Bronfman - 6
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 7 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 13
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (+1)
Stephen Hough - 5 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Yefim Bronfman - 4 (-2)
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 7 
Emil Gilels - 14 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Stephen Hough - 5 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting voting so far. I expect either Richter or Horowitz to come out on top although Arrau and Gilels are doing well too. Surprised Sofronitsky hasn't got more votes but his recordings aren't always that easy to find and he only made one tour outside Russia.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Yefim Bronfman - 2 (-2)
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 7 
Emil Gilels - 14 
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Stephen Hough - 5 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12 (+1)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Yefim Bronfman - 0 (-2)
Van Cliburn - 8
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 7 
Emil Gilels - 14 
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Stephen Hough - 5 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 6 (-2)
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 7 
Emil Gilels - 14 
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Stephen Hough - 6 (+1)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 6
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 7
Emil Gilels - 15 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Stephen Hough - 6
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (-2)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 6
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 5 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 15
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 (+1)
Stephen Hough - 6
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 6
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 5 
Emil Gilels - 16 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Stephen Hough - 4 (-2)
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 6
Alfred Cortot - 8 (+1)
Annie Fischer - 5 
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Stephen Hough - 2 (-2)
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 6 
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 7 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Stephen Hough - 2
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13 (+1)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 6
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4 
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 7 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Stephen Hough - 0 (-2)
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 4 (-2)
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4 
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 7 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 3 (-1)
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4 
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 6 (-1) 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15 (+1)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 1 (-2)
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4 
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 6 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 1 
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4 
Emil Gilels - 17 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 5 (-1) 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 7 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van Cliburn - 1 
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4 
Emil Gilels - 16 (-1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 5 
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 (+1) 
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Van *Cliburn* - 0 (-1)
Alfred Cortot - 7 (-1)
Annie Fischer - 4 
Emil Gilels - 16 
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 5 
Vladimir Horowitz - 17
Artruro Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 13
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 4
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 6 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 (-1)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 14 (+1)
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 4
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 6 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13 (-2)


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 14 
Alfred Cortot - 7
Annie Fischer - 4
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 8 (-2)
Glenn Gould - 7 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 14 
Alfred Cortot - 8 (+1)
Annie Fischer - 4
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 8
Glenn Gould - 7
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11 (-2)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 14 
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 4
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 9 (+1)
Glenn Gould - 5 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 2 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 16
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 (+1)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 7
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 12
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 2 
Emil Gilels - 17 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 6 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10 (-1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 10 (-2)
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 2 
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 6
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11 (+1)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 10 
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 8
Annie Fischer - 0 (-2) 
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 6
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Something is very wrong with lextune's numbers. So, I don't think I'll post my votes until it gets resolved.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Something is very wrong with lextune's numbers. So, I don't think I'll post my votes until it gets resolved.


I thought I had just copied/pasted the last post....

Maybe my browser hadn't updated...? I will attempt to fix it...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 8
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 6 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (-2)
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 6
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15 (+1)
Alfred Cortot - 8
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 6 
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 4 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 8
Emil Gilels - 18 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 9
Glenn Gould - 6
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 2 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 8
Emil Gilels - 18
Walter Gieseking - 10 (+1)
Glenn Gould - 6
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - 0 (-2) and gone
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 6 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 18
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 6
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 5 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 18
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 5 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 6 (+1)
Emil Gilels - 18
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 5 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9 (-2)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 6 
Emil Gilels - 19 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 5 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 7 (-2)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 6
Emil Gilels - 18 (-1)
Walter Gieseking - 10
Glenn Gould - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (-1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 7


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 6
Emil Gilels - 18 
Walter Gieseking - 8 (-2)
Glenn Gould - 6 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 7


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 4 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 18 
Walter Gieseking - 8
Glenn Gould - 6
Vladimir Horowitz - 17 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 4
Emil Gilels - 18
Walter Gieseking - 8
Glenn Gould - 7 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 4
Emil Gilels - 18
Walter Gieseking - 6 (-2)
Glenn Gould - 8 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Double post..........


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 4
Emil Gilels - 17 (-1)
Walter Gieseking - 6
Glenn Gould - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 (+1) 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 4
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 7 (+1)
Glenn Gould - 6 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 2 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 7 
Glenn Gould - 6 
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 2 
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 7
Glenn Gould - 4 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 18 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 7
Glenn Gould - 4
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 10
Claudio Arrau - 15
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 18 
Walter Gieseking - 5 (-2)
Glenn Gould - 5 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

No Brendel or Schiff? That doesn't make sense to me. 

Martha Argerich - 9 (-1)
Claudio Arrau - 14 (-1)
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 18 
Walter Gieseking - 5 
Glenn Gould - 5 
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 7 (-2)
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 18 
Walter Gieseking - 5 
Glenn Gould - 5 
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 7
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 19 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-2)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 7
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 19
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 3 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 7
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 17 (-2)
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 5 (-2)
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 17 
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 3 (-2)
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 2
Emil Gilels - 17 
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13 (+1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 3 
Claudio Arrau - 14
Alfred Cortot - 0 (-2) and out
Emil Gilels - 17 
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13

Note to next poster: Please remove Cortot from the list. Thank you.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Martha Argerich - 3 
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 16 (-1) 
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 (-1) 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 3
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 17 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 5
Glenn Gould - 1 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Martha Argerich - 3
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 3 (-2)
Glenn Gould - 2 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 3
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 3
Glenn Gould - 0 (-2) and gone
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 3
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-2)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 1 (-2)
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 17
Walter Gieseking - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Martha Argerich - 1
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 18 (+1)
Walter Gieseking - 3
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (-2)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Martha Argerich - 0 (-1) *GONE*
Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 18 
Walter Gieseking - 2 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 18 
Walter Gieseking - 0 (-2) and out
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 17 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 11
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 17
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 18
Artur Schnabel - 9 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky 14


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 14
Emil Gilels - 18 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-2)
Artur Schnabel - 9
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 13 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 17 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 15
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 10 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 13
Emil Gilels - 16 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (-1)
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Claudio Arrau - 13
Emil Gilels - 16
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13 (-1)


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Claudio Arrau - 13
Emil Gilels - 16
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 8 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Claudio Arrau - 13
Emil Gilels - 16
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 6 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 13
Emil Gilels - 16
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 4 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 13
Emil Gilels - 17 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (-2)
Artur Schnabel - 4
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 12 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 16 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 4
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 12 
Emil Gilels - 15 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 16
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Artur Schnabel - 3 (-1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 10 (-2) 
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 16
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 3
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 10 
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 16
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Artur Schnabel - 1 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 16 (+1)


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 10 
Emil Gilels - 15 
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (-1) 
*Sviatoslav Richter - 18 (+1)*
Artur Schnabel - 1 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15 (-1)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Claudio Arrau - 11 (+1)
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 13 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 18
Artur Schnabel - 1 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 11
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-2) 
Artur Schnabel - 1
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 15


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrau is at 11.,..............


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Arrau is at 11.,..............


Done. We voted with a difference of 2 minutes (and my fingers are pretty slow on a smartphone)


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Claudio Arrau - 11
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Artur Schnabel - 0 (-1) and gone
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14 (-1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Claudio Arrau - 10 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13 (-1)


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 10 
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 13 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 18 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 10
Emil Gilels - 16 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 13
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 8 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 16
Vladimir Horowitz - 13
Sviatoslav Richter - 16
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14 (+1)


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 8 
Emil Gilels - 14 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 13
Sviatoslav Richter - 17 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 14


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 8 
Emil Gilels - 13 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 17
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 8
Emil Gilels - 13
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 13


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Claudio Arrau - 7 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 14 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 15 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 12 (-1)


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Claudio Arrau - 7
Emil Gilels - 14
Vladimir Horowitz - 16 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10 (-2)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 7
Emil Gilels - 14
Vladimir Horowitz - 14 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 7
Emil Gilels - 15 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 5 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Sviatoslav Richter - 14
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11 (+1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Claudio Arrau - 4 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 14
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10 (-1)


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 4 
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 12 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 4
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 13 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like the Russians are storming ahead. Actually, perhaps "Soviets" would be a better term as Gilels, Horowitz and Richter were born in what is now Ukraine. What was it that led to this generation of pianists from that part of the world being so good? Not to mention their slightly older composer / pianist contemporaries like Scriabin, Rachmaninov, Medtner and Prokofiev?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Claudio Arrau - 3 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 13 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9 (-1)


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

chill782002 said:


> What was it that led to this generation of pianists from that part of the world being so good?


It was certainly not a question of nationality  The Soviet music education system had the great benefit that if a child proved to be talented it was granted the best musical training possible _for free_. For this purpose music schools were established where the pupils received a thorough musical training in addition to the ordinary education. In other countries such a system could not be established as all the private music teachers would consequently lose their jobs.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 1 (-2)
Emil Gilels - 15
Vladimir Horowitz - 13 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 10 (+1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 1 
Emil Gilels - 13 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 13 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11 (+1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

chromatic owl said:


> It was certainly not a question of nationality  The Soviet music education system had the great benefit that if a child proved to be talented it was granted the best musical training possible _for free_. For this purpose music schools were established where the pupils received a thorough musical training in addition to the ordinary education. In other countries such a system could not be established as all the private music teachers would consequently lose their jobs.


Depends on your definition of "nationality". A great music education system leads to nothing if nobody sends his children to piano lessons - and that's a cultural thing. A great percentage of Jewish people learns to play piano, while nearly all Muslim people haven't any connection to CM.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

chromatic owl said:


> It was certainly not a question of nationality  The Soviet music education system had the great benefit that if a child proved to be talented it was granted the best musical training possible _for free_. For this purpose music schools were established where the pupils received a thorough musical training in addition to the ordinary education. In other countries such a system could not be established as all the private music teachers would consequently lose their jobs.


I agree but that does not explain Scriabin, Rachmaninov, Medtner and Prokofiev, who were all (apart from Scriabin, who died in 1915) well into adulthood when the October Revolution took place in 1917.

I think I remember reading somewhere that Scriabin and Rachmaninov were from the minor nobility so presumably their families would have been able to pay for private tuition, unlike the majority of Russians at that time. I am not sure if that was the case with Medtner and Prokofiev though.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Claudio Arrau - 2 (+1)
Emil Gilels - 13 
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 (-2) 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

After Itullian:

Claudio Arrau - 3 (+1)
Emil Gilels - 13 
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 (-2) 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 11


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

After gardibolt:
Claudio Arrau - 3 
Emil Gilels - 13 
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 16 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 9 (-2)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> After gardibolt:


Sorry, didn't mean to detract from the smooth flow of the voting by turning this into a discussion on pedagogical pianism in pre and post revolutionary Russia so I'll desist. As you were.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Claudio Arrau - 3 
Emil Gilels - 13 
Vladimir Horowitz - 10 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (-1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8 (-1)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 2 (-1)
Emil Gilels - 14 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 10 
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 (-1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 8


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Claudio Arrau - 2
Emil Gilels - 14 
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 14
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 6 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Arrau - 0(-2) GONE
Emil Gilels - 15 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 11
Sviatoslav Richter - 14
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 6


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 13 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 12 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 14
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 6


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 13 
Vladimir Horowitz - 10 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 6


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 11 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 10 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 7 (+1)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Emil Gilels - 11
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 (+1) 
Sviatoslav Richter - 15 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5 (-2)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 11
Vladimir Horowitz - 12 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 13 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 12 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 (-1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Emil Gilels - 12 
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 
Sviatoslav Richter - 13 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 3 (-2)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 10 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 11 
Sviatoslav Richter - 13
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4 (+1)


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

After rw:

Emil Gilels - 10 
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 8 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5 (+1)


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 8 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 14 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 7 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 8 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 14
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 6 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 8 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 8
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 6


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Emil Gilels - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 12
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4 (-2)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 8
Vladimir Horowitz - 10 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 10 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 6 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 10 
Sviatoslav Richter - 10 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5 (+1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Emil Gilels - 6
Vladimir Horowitz - 10 
Sviatoslav Richter - 11 (+1) 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 3 (-2)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 7 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 10 (-1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 3


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 5 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 9 
Sviatoslav Richter - 10 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4 (+1)


----------



## tom5678 (Aug 23, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 7 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5 (+1)


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

After Tom:

Emil Gilels - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 5 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 11 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 5


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Emil Gilels - 6 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 5 
Sviatoslav Richter - 11 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 3 (-2)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 4 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 5 
Sviatoslav Richter - 11 
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4 (+1)


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 4 
Vladimir Horowitz - 3 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 (+1)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 5 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 3
Sviatoslav Richter - 10 (-2)
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 4


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Emil Gilels - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 4 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 2 (-2)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 3 (-2)
Vladimir Horowitz - 4 
Sviatoslav Richter - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 3 (+1)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 4 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 4
Sviatoslav Richter - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 1 (-2)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Emil Gilels - 5 (+1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 3 (-1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 10
Vladimir Sofronitsky - 0 (-1) and out


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Emil Gilels - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 4 (+1)
Sviatoslav Richter - 8 (-2)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 3 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 9 (+1)


----------



## tom5678 (Aug 23, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 5
Vladimir Horowitz - 1 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 10 (+1)


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

After Tom:

Emil Gilels - 4 (-1)
Vladimir Horowitz - 0 (-1) and out
Sviatoslav Richter - 11 (+1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

gardibolt said:


> After Tom:
> 
> Emil Gilels - 4 (-1)
> Vladimir Horowitz - 0 (-1) and out
> Sviatoslav Richter - 11 (+1)


Virtually no doubt all three of them are winners in just about anybody's book.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jun 5, 2014)

Haydn67 said:


> Virtually no doubt all three of them are winners in just about anybody's book.


Ditto ditto ditto


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Emil Gilels - 2 (-2)
Sviatoslav Richter - 12 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Richter is the clear winner. I suspected it would be either him or Horowitz. A worthy champion, thanks very much to all who voted.


----------

